# Tip to avoid forced sign out for ignoring too many pings.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

LWhen you know the last ping is coming in before it will for sure sign you out, just toggle data off as that ping is coming in and hit accept and it will get stuck spinning. Then after about 30 seconds or a minute, toggle data back on and Voila that ping won't count against you and won't force sign you out.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Or you can just go back online. Why complicate it?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> LWhen you know the last ping is coming in before it will for sure sign you out, just toggle data off as that ping is coming in and hit accept and it will get stuck spinning. Then after about 30 seconds or a minute, toggle data back on and Voila that ping won't count against you and won't force sign you out.


I could have sworn a newbie posted about how they got deactivated by doing something similar to this. Like going in to Airplane Mode or disabling data.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I could have sworn a newbie posted about how they got deactivated by doing something similar to this. Like going in to Airplane Mode or disabling data.


Sometimes you have to go in and out of airplane mode when you try to start a ride and it gets stuck saying "routing..." forever. I've done that loads of times, never had an issue.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I could have sworn a newbie posted about how they got deactivated by doing something similar to this. Like going in to Airplane Mode or disabling data.


I am at around 5k rides and around the time and ride quantity drivers normally get permanently deactivated so let em bring it on. Usually 4k and 4 year mark drivers get permanent deactivated.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You referring to Lyft Ozzy ? Because I'm almost at 7K rides in 3 years with Uber.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> You referring to Lyft Ozzy ? Because I'm almost at 7K rides in 3 years with Uber.


No Uber. I am at 5k rides with Uber since 2015. Lyft won't deactivate you unless you rape a pax and hit news.


----------

